# No breakdown cover - Adria Twin



## 107476 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi folks,

In today with the dealer (normal chap not there) confirming date of delivery of the new van on the March new plate.

An off the cuff mark , put me on the back foot. He said that there is.

"no breakdown cover on the new Fiat ducato van being supplied by Adria".

Is this correct ???? seems complete lunacy to me if so. 


jack


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I understand that my Twin is covered by Fiat for breakdown. I will double check tomorrow.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't have an Adria but my understanding is that every MH supplied on the Camping Car chassis has Camping Car Assist. However, how this applies to conversions on the panel van, which by definition does not have the Camping Car chassis, I am not certain.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Our Fiat Ducato Panel van Tribute 650 has 2 years free uk and european Fiat breakdown assist which gives:

Roadside repair or Takes you to the nearest Fiat Dealer or home.
Return or travel continuation for all passengers if mh can not be fixed quickly.
Payment of Hotel bills
Courtesy car
Courier of spare parts abroad
Money advance

As far as I can remember + some other stuff also.

Cheers
650


----------



## 107476 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies..

just to expand. He said as it is not a UK supplied van ( Adria build in Slovenia)
that the Fiat UK AA assist does not apply.

I do find this hard to beleive as the Van is registered in UK.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There are not many vans that are UK supplied. What about the German, French and Italian vans?


----------



## wenlock (Aug 1, 2007)

Is he a legitemate dealer, ie an official one. Is he somehow importing these vans from Europe as grey imports in which case the warranty is not the same as an officially imported van.
This is often the case with cars purchased from some car supermarkets.
Some of which only come with a limited warranty and no breakdown cover.
These things are fine so long as you are aware and that they are reflected in the price.
Check with a different Adria dealer then go back to your dealer and ask a few relevant questions.
I personally cannot believe that the van will not have the usual Fiat roadside cover if it is a legit import.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

I was under the impression that our Twin was covered by breakdown cover from Fiat Assistance. Sure I got something in the van to say as such. I'll check when I get five minutes.


----------



## 107476 (Oct 6, 2007)

wenlock said:


> Is he a legitemate dealer, ie an official one. .


Yes Global Motor Homes, official Adria dealer.


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

I think Fiat Assist is European cover.

You would have a European van, with European cover, in part of Europe.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

We got our van from Global, and pretty sure it's covered. Not too bothered if not as the insurance policy comes with it... but the pack in the van has a booklet about "Fiat Camper Assistance" and an "additional free services" section in the "Fiat Camper" booklet that lists the services.

Give Fiat Customer Services a call on 0080034280000 if you want to double check. Fiat Camper Assistance's number is 0080034281111 if thats any help too. 

Let me know how you get on if possible. Would appreciate it.

Regards,
Steve


----------

